# I had a thread deleted...



## SargeantVomit (Aug 20, 2010)

...without any contact from a moderator/admin as to why it was deleted. Would like to know why.


----------



## eaeolian (Aug 20, 2010)

What was it?


----------



## SargeantVomit (Aug 20, 2010)

Thread about how I got jumped by some people at one of our shows and in turn beat them up. Which is perfectly fine, legal and an entertaining story.


----------



## Swippity Swappity (Aug 20, 2010)

SargeantVomit said:


> Thread about how I got jumped by some people at one of our shows and in turn beat them up. Which is perfectly fine, legal and an entertaining story.



Oh yeah, that was an entertaining story.


----------



## eaeolian (Aug 20, 2010)

Apparently, one of the mods thought otherwise. Perhaps you should keep that in mind in the future.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 20, 2010)

SargeantVomit said:


> Thread about how I got jumped by some people at one of our shows and in turn beat them up. Which is perfectly fine, legal and an entertaining story.


 
That story isn't very entertaining at all...


----------

